

Startup Quote: Ryan Carson, founder, Carsonified - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1457682456

======
raychancc
Create a 4-day work week. The benefits are a happier team, increased
efficiency and easier recruiting.

\- Ryan Carson (@ryancarson)

